# clear side markers



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

hey can anybodt tell me where i can get some clear side markers for a b13 sentra? also where can i find a catback exhaust for the 1.6 pacesetter makes one but it is for the 2.0 will it work thanks guys


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Hella has a buch in different versions of 'clear'. Plus they glow amber or white.
Check out nopionline.com or driverfx.com.

Seth


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Good luck! www.nis-knacks.com used to sell them. Unless you get a vendor to make them I doubt you will find any!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wait,
Are you talking about the turn signalls near the headlights, or sidemarkers like all German cars have?

Seth


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

im talking abotu the clear side markers by the headlights


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

by the headlights? then u mean the clear corners. b13 come with clear corners. u can remove the yellow bulb and replace it with a clear one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

He means the small oval amber light on the side of the fender.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Nis-knacks came up with some, I have them- they were cheap, go to them if they still make them. 
Chris 92 classic


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

The clear side markers on the bumper cover have not been available for a long time. Nis-knacks was the only company selling them and once they sold out of their first batch, that was it.

I just hope no one tries to steal mine off of my car. I better go bolt them down.

Curious, how much would any of you pay for a pair (2)?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

id pay like 100 bucks for all 4


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

i'd stick with getting the front 2. the 2 in the back doesnt match


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

i just got a set(4) off ebay for $60. you jsut gotta look around and hope to get lucky. i have a white 94 ser and the look great. i have white 194 piaas in them so they are really bright. good luck.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

my friend went to a local "rice shop" and paid 100 for them w/ install.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

he's talking about the stock sidemarkers not the ones that u make a hole into the fender. I made a post on b15sentra.net a while back about how the miata sidemarkers are the same size and almost the same shape as the b13. the bad thing i believe is the holes on them. dont think it will match up.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

UPDATE NISMO XR, here are the results!

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31798&highlight=Miata


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

92xe said:


> *id pay like 100 bucks for all 4 *



how much would you pay for 2? i have 2 on my i might be sellin soon.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i have clear bumper marker lights that are for an accord. they're probably not the BEST match but they are the same size. I had to modify the wire plug (the female part on the clear marker). i picked them up for $15 a pair.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I have an idea I will try and I tell you guys about it in the next few weeks for some clear bumper lenses...front and rear.........


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Pretty White said:


> *UPDATE NISMO XR, here are the results!
> 
> http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31798&highlight=Miata *


thanks I saw that post. they did a great job


----------

